# Elder Flower Wine



## Ernest T Bass (May 28, 2012)

I know nothing about making wine from flowers, and very little about making wine in general. I've looked for a recipe on making it and can't find anything. Got any ideas?
Semper Fi


----------



## pjd (May 28, 2012)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/elderflower-31656/


----------

